# "Gegenteil" von %



## trinecs (20. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Blockade, weiss aber auch nicht wonach genau ich suchen soll.
Ich suche quasi das Gegenteil von Modulo also %

Beispiel:

50%8 // Ergebnis 2

ich möchte aber als Ergebnis 48 haben..

klar kann ich nun 50-(50%8)
oder (50/8)*8 rechnen (sofern alles int und somit nachkommastellen verworfen werden) ...
ich suche aber eine Methode oder nen Operator der mir oben beschriebenes Ergebnis liefert.

falls es das nicht gibt muss ich wohl mit 50-(50%8) klarkommen?

thx
trinecs


----------



## Gast2 (20. Apr 2012)

Das "Gegenteil" von dem Rest (also Modulo) ist das Ergebnis der Ganzzahldivision!?

Ergebnis = 50 / 8 = 48 (der Rest verfällt)


----------



## Marcinek (20. Apr 2012)

(50/8) = 48

50 % 8 = 2

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Das "Gegenteil" von dem Rest (also Modulo) ist das Ergebnis der Ganzzahldivision!?
> 
> Ergebnis = 50 / 8 = 48 (der Rest verfällt)





Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> (50/8) = 48
> 
> 50 % 8 = 2
> 
> Wo ist das Problem?



50 / 8 is also 48 ... verstehe ...


----------



## Gast2 (20. Apr 2012)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> 50 / 8 is also 48 ... verstehe ...



Les genau: Ich schrieb das Ergebnis der *Ganzzahldivision* 50 / 8 = 48  (Rest 2, verfällt)

Man darf natürlich dann nicht mit Doubles oder float rechnen...

Hier sogar noch ein Beispiel


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Les genau: Ich schrieb das Ergebnis der *Ganzzahldivision* 50 / 8 = 48  (Rest 2, verfällt)!



Wie oft passt die 8 in die 50?

@trinecs

50-(50%8) ist die Rechenoperation deiner Wahl.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Apr 2012)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Wie oft passt die 8 in die 50?
> 
> @trinecs
> 
> 50-(50%8) ist die Rechenoperation deiner Wahl.




Sekunde: Vom Schlauch geh...

Lol ehm ja klar ^^ sry

Das Ergebnis sollte man schon noch von 50 substrahieren ^^


----------



## trinecs (20. Apr 2012)

50/8 sind bei mir 6,25


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Sekunde: Vom Schlauch geh...
> 
> Lol ehm ja klar ^^ sry
> 
> Das Ergebnis sollte man schon noch von 50 substrahieren ^^



Soso ... 50-(50/8) = 48?

Bitte noch n Schritt vom Schlauch gehen


----------



## trinecs (20. Apr 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Das Ergebnis sollte man schon noch von 50 substrahieren ^^



Jo, so ist auch mein Stand ich möchte aber

50 irgendeintolleroperator 8 // Ergebnis 48
oder eben
50-(50%8) heisst ich ziehe einfach den Rest von meiner Zahl ab... ich möchte das aber schöner haben und wundere mich dass es da noch nix gibt


----------



## BumBel (20. Apr 2012)

Nun, ein bisschen denken gehört auch noch dazu, zu allem können sie keinen Operator anbieten 
Aber wenn du es schöner haben willst kannst du ja auch eine Methode schreiben:

```
int derRestvomRest(int zahl1, int zahl2){
 return zahl1-(zahl1%zahl2)
}
```


----------



## trinecs (20. Apr 2012)

BumBel hat gesagt.:


> Nun, ein bisschen denken gehört auch noch dazu, zu allem können sie keinen Operator anbieten
> Aber wenn du es schöner haben willst kannst du ja auch eine Methode schreiben:
> 
> ```
> ...



OK, danke... so weit war ich auch 
Dachte nur es gibt eventuell nen operator oder ne Methode in Math dafür...

Aber schön dass nicht nur ich manchmal aufm Schlauch stehe


----------



## Gast2 (20. Apr 2012)

So um zu beweisen, dass ich das schon kann (hab ohne zu denken etwas zu schnell getippt ^^ 

50 / 8 = 6 (Rest 0,25, verfällt aufgrund der ganzzahldivision) 
6 * 8 = 48

Die Kurzschreibweise ist wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde einfacher natürlich: 

50 - (50%8) = 48 

Ich wollte eigentlich ja nur darauf hinaus, dass das Gegenteil der Modulo Operation die Ganzzahldivision ist. Streng genommen natürlich dann mit dem Ergebnis 6 als gegenteil von 2.

:shock:


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> So um zu beweisen, dass ich das schon kann (hab ohne zu denken etwas zu schnell getippt ^^
> 
> 50 / 8 = 6 (Rest 0,25, verfällt aufgrund der ganzzahldivision)
> 6 * 8 = 48
> ...



Also laut meinem Verständnis ist das "Gegenteil" einer (mathematischen) Funktion A eine Funktion B, die das Ergebnis von A umkehrt. Oder bestreitet jemand, dass das "Gegenteil" von der Multiplikation die Division ist, oder von der Addition die Subtraktion? Wenn man sub(add(50, 8), 8) (oder auch add(sub(50, 8), 8)) ausführt, bekommt man wieder 50 raus, da die Subtraktion die "Gegenteilfunktion" der Addition ist. Nach deiner Logik müsste dann bei Ganzzahldivision(Modulo(50, 8), 8)=Ganzzahldivision(2, 8)=0 wieder 50 rauskommen, was nicht der Fall ist  .

Aber kommt natürlich darauf an, wie man "Gegenteil" definiert.


----------



## Fant (20. Apr 2012)

Alternativ auch einfach so:

50/8*8 = 48
8*50/8 = 50
8*(50/8) = 48

Gruß Fant


----------

